# ~~DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ 2007 SALE~~~



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i have not ran a sale in a min so here we go just for LIL 
twisted hand grips $23+ship









sparkle grips $2.25+ship (pick color)









gold twisted frame $90+ship









chrome twisted frame $72+shipping









*MORE TO COME SOON*.....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

4" CHROME TWISTED CRANK $12+SHIP









FLAME SPROCKET $5.25+SHIP









STAR SPROCKET $5.25+SHIP (*SOLD*)









TWISTED MUFFLERS/W BIRDCAGE $40+SHIP


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

OK HOMIES WHAT DO YOU GUYS WANT TO SEE SO I DO NOT POST ASHIT LOAD OF STUFF NOBODY WANTS LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

MOON TWISTED HANDLE BARS $45.50+SHIPPING


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 3 2007, 04:02 PM~7166064
> *4" CHROME TWISTED CRANK $12+SHIP
> 
> 
> ...


UPDATED KEEP CHECKING BACK HOMIE I WILL ADD MORE STUFF REAL SOON


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

SQ TWISTED STEERING WHEEL $35.50+SHIPPING









SQ TWISTED GOOSE NECK $40.00+SHIP









CHROME SEAT TRIM $25.50+SHIP


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

wish i had $$


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 3 2007, 05:59 PM~7166658
> *
> *


wuz up family :biggrin: i am just trying to save these fools some money lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

metal flake .008 $15shipepd for a jar or silver .004 4oz for $15shipped


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hummm
i love flake


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2007, 08:48 PM~7167613
> *hummm
> i love flake
> *


u have a pm homie


----------



## chris818 (Dec 26, 2006)

do you have any handlebars?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Feb 3 2007, 11:24 PM~7168575
> *do you have any handlebars?
> *


yes i do i will be posting them up tomorrow


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

do u have a all blank sproket and what differnt twisted cranks do u have?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 11:28 PM~7168596
> *do u have a all blank sproket  and what differnt twisted cranks do u have?
> *


yes i do and i have a gold twisted one and 26" twisted one


----------



## chris818 (Dec 26, 2006)

WHAT KIND OF HANDLEBARS DO YOU HAVE FOR A 20"


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

sq rwisted
flat twisted and on the way twisted /w birdcage


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 3 2007, 10:31 PM~7168617
> *yes i do and i have a gold twisted one and 26" twisted one
> *


u have the tripple twisted crank? whats prices on the sproket and the tripple twisted crank


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 11:34 PM~7168642
> *u have the tripple twisted crank? whats prices on the sproket and the tripple twisted crank
> *


triple twisted ? show me a pic and teh sprocket is $6+ship


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

looks like this


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 11:36 PM~7168655
> *looks like this
> 
> 
> ...


sorry i do not have that oen but give me a couple days and i will have it lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

let me know on that and a price


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

also what type of twisted sprokets u have?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 11:38 PM~7168674
> *let me know on that and a price
> *


ok homie hey u see the neck taht i am selling in here the one with 4 braces


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 11:39 PM~7168684
> *also what type of twisted sprokets u have?
> *


i have single and triple sq twisted


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 3 2007, 10:39 PM~7168688
> *ok homie hey u see the neck taht i am selling in here the one with 4 braces
> *


ya why? whats the price on the tripple twisted sproket


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 11:41 PM~7168714
> *ya why?
> *


i can send u taht oen if you want at teh same price as teh one u bought only if you want


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 3 2007, 10:42 PM~7168718
> *i can send u taht oen if you want at teh same price as teh one u bought only if you want
> *


sure ill tak that one :cheesy:


----------



## chris818 (Dec 26, 2006)

DO YOU HAVE A DOUBLE TWISTED SISSYBAR?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 11:41 PM~7168714
> *ya why? whats the price on the tripple twisted sproket
> *


$37.50


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 11:42 PM~7168725
> *sure ill tak that one  :cheesy:
> *


ok homie


----------



## chris818 (Dec 26, 2006)

ARE YOU WILLING TO TRADE ANYTHING


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 3 2007, 10:43 PM~7168729
> *$37.50
> *












is it this one?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 4 2007, 01:36 AM~7168655
> *looks like this
> 
> 
> ...


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - :biggrin: want 1 tooo!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Feb 3 2007, 11:42 PM~7168726
> *DO YOU HAVE A DOUBLE TWISTED SISSYBAR?
> *


i have some on the way


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 11:45 PM~7168738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes thatts it :biggrin:


----------



## chris818 (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 3 2007, 10:45 PM~7168742
> *i have some on the way
> *


HOW MUCH IS IT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Feb 3 2007, 11:45 PM~7168740
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -  :biggrin: want 1 tooo!!!!
> *


i will get you a price to homie :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 3 2007, 10:46 PM~7168749
> *yes thatts it  :biggrin:
> *


kool let me know the deal with that tripple twist crank and i may just order that n that sproket from you .


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Feb 3 2007, 11:46 PM~7168752
> *HOW MUCH IS IT
> *


$40+ship :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 11:47 PM~7168764
> *kool let me know the deal with that tripple twist crank and i may just order that n that sproket from you .
> *


ok homie yea i will call my places to see if they have them or know where i can get them at i will look out for you FAMILY


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u shippin that neck monday?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 11:52 PM~7168794
> *u shippin that neck monday?
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## chris818 (Dec 26, 2006)

WHAT ABOUT FORKS DO YOU HAVE DOUBLE TWISTED


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Feb 4 2007, 12:02 AM~7168854
> *WHAT ABOUT FORKS DO YOU HAVE DOUBLE TWISTED
> *


i can get them


----------



## chris818 (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 3 2007, 11:04 PM~7168869
> *i can get them
> *


HOW MUCH ARE THEY


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris818_@Feb 4 2007, 12:09 AM~7168907
> *HOW MUCH ARE THEY
> *


i will get a price on them monday


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok here is more deals

birdcage seat post $15+ship









sq single twisted sprocket $20+ship









sq triple twisted sproclet $40+ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

flat twisted forks $45+ship









26" trike kit $95+ship









birdcage chrome mirrors $25+ship (red or clear)









chrome seat pan $27.50+ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok here s more stuff

chrome twisted mirrors $3.50+ship (4-purple,1-red,2-blue,2-green) 









gold twisted mirrors $4.25+ship (2-blue,2-red,2-green,1-purple)


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

did my neck go out ? n u find out bout that tripple twisted crank?


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

what up homie nice parts ill call you 2 marrow might need something


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

hey d, thought id drop ya a line to see if ya got that price yet


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Feb 6 2007, 12:05 AM~7186211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea they are getting me a shipping prices as soon as i get it i will pm u :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

what kind of cranks you got... whats new out there???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homie i am waiting for a2 new companys to get me wholesale price list as soon as i get them i will post up prices :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

put a tripple twist sproket aside for me so when u find out bout that crank ican get both


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 6 2007, 10:37 PM~7187492
> *yea they are getting me a shipping prices as soon as i get it i will pm u  :biggrin:
> *


aight cool


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

gold twisted handle bar /w birdcage $50+ship (*sold*)


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

26" flat twisted sissy bar $18.50+ship









20" bent flat twisted sissy bar $22.50+ship


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 4 2007, 07:57 AM~7170369
> *flat twisted forks $45+ship
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped for the 20" flat twist fork and 2 gold and green twisted mirrors to 54880


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Feb 8 2007, 09:41 AM~7207491
> *how much shipped for the 20" flat twist fork and 2 gold and green twisted mirrors to 54880
> *


$68.00 shipped


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

yo D u get them prices yet?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

no :angry: they said it will be later this month before they can get back to me


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 8 2007, 01:07 PM~7209752
> *no :angry: they said it will be later this month before they can get back to me
> *


about the sissy bar n mirrors?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 8 2007, 02:10 PM~7209783
> *about the sissy bar n mirrors?
> *


ok what kind of sissy bars and mirrors :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

sq dubble twist sissy bar and sq dubble twist mirrors with no reflector


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

how much is a 20" trike kit


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

how much for double square twisted sissy bar, square twisted handlebars, and square twisted forks?


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 11:36 PM~7168655
> *looks like this
> 
> 
> ...



that is nice  

how much for one like this


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 8 2007, 02:20 PM~7209877
> *sq dubble twist sissy bar and sq dubble twist mirrors with no reflector
> *


i will have to find out if they have the mirrors in stock if they do $15.00each plus $33.50 for the sissy plus shipping


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

let me know asap n ill shoot u the money


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nicklow_@Feb 8 2007, 02:32 PM~7209996
> *how much is a 20" trike kit
> *


$115+ship



> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Feb 8 2007, 02:37 PM~7210042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will know at teh end of the month


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 8 2007, 03:01 PM~7210250
> *$115+ship
> sissy bar $33.50,handle bars $35, fork $55+ship
> i will know at teh end of the month
> *



great, how much with shipping?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 8 2007, 03:25 PM~7210546
> *great, how much with shipping?
> *


$150 shipped homie let me know so i can order the forks in


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 8 2007, 09:34 PM~7214141
> *$150 shipped homie let me know so i can order the forks in
> *


i think i'm gonna go for it, before i spend my money on things i don't need, lol


let me post the things i want to make sure we're on the same page, give me a minute


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homie


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 9 2007, 06:07 AM~7209752
> *no :angry: they said it will be later this month before they can get back to me
> *


damn


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this is the sissy bar i want











handlebars










and forks, or if it's the one piece where the support bar is connected, that's fine, notice my old handlebars, i don't want some like this again


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 8 2007, 09:48 PM~7214253
> *damn
> *


you are telling me i was pissted off but what can i say


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 8 2007, 09:53 PM~7214289
> *this is the sissy bar i want
> 
> 
> ...


give me your number so i can call u NOE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i thought you ment teh one's with str8 sq twisted the ones you want are all twisted they are a little more

WITH THEM IT WILL BE $160SHIPPED


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 9 2007, 01:53 PM~7214299
> *you are telling me i was pissted off but what can i say
> *


yeah ya right, but no biggy ill get em soon enough


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 8 2007, 10:22 PM~7214520
> *yeah ya right, but no biggy ill get em soon enough
> *


I WILL LOOK OUT FOR U


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

OK HOMIE'S HERE IS THE DEAL I AM GOING TO BE RUNNING A CRAZY ASS SALE ON STUFF I HAVE IN STOCK I NEED TO MAKE ROOM FOR NEW STUFF FOR THE 07" SHOW SEASON SO THIS SALE WILL GO FROM TONIGHT-MIDNIGHT SUNDAY I WILL MAKE A NEW TOPIC FOR ALL THESE AT MID-NIGHT SUNDAY I WILL HAVE THE TOPIC DELETED :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Here's my list. Can I get a price on these:

flat twisted crown extension (chrome)









flat twisted fork, but I want one that is two-toned if possible









flat twist light bracket (get me a price for a gold one & a chrome one)









double flat twist pedals (get me a price for a gold one & a chrome one)









twisted seat post (get me a price for a gold one & a chrome one)









and a twisted post clamp (get me a price for a gold one & a chrome one)









THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will get you a total price on monday family after i call the gold plater


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homie i have these 2 birdcage mirrors that a customer did not want so i pass the deal on to you so here you go

$25 each+ship if you buy both it will be FREE SHIPPING


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

pm me homie!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

pmed :biggrin:


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

u got any of the triple square twisted handle bars in gold plating?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by imtgw1a_@Feb 21 2007, 10:26 PM~7322129
> *u got any of the triple square twisted handle bars in gold plating?
> *


i can get them in gold and i can have them gold plated


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

140 spoke wheels chrome $75+ship


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 21 2007, 10:30 PM~7322183
> *i can get them in gold and i can have them gold plated
> *


 how much for gold and chrome ones


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by imtgw1a_@Feb 21 2007, 10:33 PM~7322214
> *how much for gold and chrome ones
> *


chrome $45
gold $50


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh and i sell all teh neon lights for your trailer/bike and subs and amps pm me for the prices :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

how much is a twisted red frame???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Feb 21 2007, 10:58 PM~7322468
> *how much is a twisted red frame???
> *


$75+ship


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

pics of one how would ship be for me D??????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Feb 21 2007, 11:04 PM~7322541
> *pics of one how would ship be for me D??????
> *


here is a pic and shipping will be $25


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Feb 3 2007, 10:45 PM~7168740
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -  :biggrin: want 1 tooo!!!!
> *


i want one also :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 3 2007, 10:36 PM~7168655
> *looks like this
> 
> 
> ...


let me get one


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya whats the word on one of them still D?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 22 2007, 12:31 AM~7323376
> *ya whats the word on one of them still D?
> *


i will call the place monday after i get back from casper and try to rush the prices


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homies next week i will having some more stuff so stay tuned :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 22 2007, 02:58 PM~7327948
> *:happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris818 (Dec 26, 2006)

HOW MUCH FOR DOUBLE TWISTED HANDLEBARS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

you send my atenna yet.. i havent got it


----------



## RAYRAY619 (Feb 4, 2007)

mayne i need the twisted crankx hook me up im ready


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2007, 10:41 PM~7359834
> *you send my atenna yet.. i havent got it
> *


yea i sent it out last week


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAYRAY619_@Feb 26 2007, 10:53 PM~7360006
> *mayne i need the twisted crankx hook me up im ready
> *


$15 + ship


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

sup d? how ya been goin with the shippin price and all


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

is everything from the 1st page thru 5th page still on sale


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

can u get another star sprocket...like the one in page 1


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 26 2007, 09:55 PM~7360041
> *yea i sent it out last week
> *


ups??
or usps??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2007, 11:20 PM~7360418
> *ups??
> or usps??
> *


usps


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 26 2007, 11:17 PM~7360375
> *can u get another star sprocket...like the one in page 1
> *


yes i can homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 26 2007, 11:09 PM~7360240
> *sup d? how ya been goin with the shippin price and all
> *


slow it hate changing shipping places :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by imtgw1a_@Feb 26 2007, 11:11 PM~7360275
> *is everything from the 1st page thru 5th page still on sale
> *


yep homie :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 27 2007, 03:26 PM~7360513
> *slow it hate changing shipping places :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


aight then, let us know once ya get everything sorted out  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 26 2007, 11:30 PM~7360569
> *aight then, let us know once ya get everything sorted out    :biggrin:
> *


i will homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 26 2007, 10:25 PM~7360499
> *usps
> *


no wonder.. they fuckin slow


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

should have it tomrow sic my shit sould be comin in tomorow too


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 27 2007, 12:33 AM~7361152
> *should have it tomrow sic my shit sould be comin in tomorow too
> *


i just loked it says tuesday you should get your shit homie :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i got the box just now thanks for the raw pie shells (poked)


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 27 2007, 12:29 PM~7363733
> *i got the box just now thanks for the raw pie shells (poked)
> *


lmfao it was the only small box i had homie glad you liked it leavfe me a good feedback


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

wassup Big lux brother... just want to know are you able to have raw fenders and frame?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 27 2007, 06:34 PM~7366621
> *wassup Big lux brother... just want to know are you able to have raw fenders and frame?
> *


yes i do they are on back order for teh fenders and the frame i still have


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got mines today.. thanks for the card fucker.. even i got your number..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2007, 07:52 PM~7367457
> *got mines today.. thanks for the card fucker.. even i got your number..
> *


your welcome homie glad you liked it :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 27 2007, 07:09 PM~7367666
> *your welcome homie glad you liked it  :biggrin:
> *


price me a goose neck fork "t" thingy.. lol
the biggest one


----------



## chongo (Feb 5, 2007)

do u guy's have the bird cage seat post


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo_@Feb 28 2007, 11:43 AM~7372659
> *do u guy's have the bird cage seat post
> *


YES WE DO HOMIE


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

how much for a 20" bent fork with gold bars and gold spring (not twisted)??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

140 soke 26" wheels $87+shippping


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

How much for 16inch fork and 16inch fenders shipped to aus


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 8 2007, 03:05 PM~7437439
> *How much for 16inch fork and 16inch fenders shipped to aus
> *


give me your zip


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

hey d u still got shit on sale ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by imtgw1a_@Mar 18 2007, 10:41 PM~7504113
> *hey d u still got shit on sale ?
> *


yea dude i will get you them prices later today i just been busy as hell homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up guys just dropped by to say hi and bring this bitch back up :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

how come you dont reply to my pm's D.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 28 2007, 08:15 AM~7567802
> *how come you dont reply to my pm's D.
> *


i reply to 90% of my pm's what do you need ?


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

hey D did u get those prices


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

how much for some double square twist pedals (round)


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

did you get my pm's man? i dont need a fork no more just the sword sprocket and a couple other things


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homies here is the deal i had to take a brake from the bikes but now i am back :biggrin: so i will putting up a bunch of stuff for sale so what you guys need hook it up :biggrin:


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

finally man, :biggrin: how much for 20" double twisted cc bar and double twisted neck both chrome /?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Will you accept money as a Western Union Check ? Or is paypal just easyier


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by imtgw1a_@Apr 12 2007, 01:23 PM~7675911
> *finally man,  :biggrin:   how much for 20" double twisted cc bar and double twisted neck both chrome /?
> *


pm sent homie



> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 12 2007, 03:56 PM~7676912
> *Will you accept money as a Western Union Check ? Or is paypal just easyier
> *


i like paypal :biggrin: yea it covers both people lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok here is a deal birdcage mirrors CLEAR $20+ship (buy 2 and get free shipping)


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 12 2007, 05:56 PM~7677704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

triple twisted sprocket $32+ship


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

What 16" rims do you have?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 12 2007, 08:48 PM~7679151
> *What 16" rims do you have?
> *


68 spoke
52 spoke
72 spoke and 72 fan


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

HOOK EM' UP ^^^^


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Apr 12 2007, 08:51 PM~7679187
> *HOOK EM' UP ^^^^
> *


 :thumbsup: you know this homie


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

price on 68's to 78216?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 12 2007, 08:51 PM~7679198
> *price on 68's to 78216?
> *


set or single ?


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey D PM ME


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

set


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i just seen they only sell just the front wheel in 68 spoke but teh 52 spoke yet is $50+ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Apr 12 2007, 08:53 PM~7679219
> *Hey D PM ME
> *


pm sent


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

twisted moon bars $48+ship


----------



## Mr. Knuckles (Jan 5, 2007)

just wait ive been waiting for...some cruiser parts...how much for the twisted moon bars shipped to 91773?


----------



## RAYRAY619 (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 3 2007, 03:02 PM~7166064
> *4" CHROME TWISTED CRANK $12+SHIP
> 
> 
> ...



i want the cranks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey d. u get that quote for me yet.. i need it asap


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2007, 07:35 PM~7686345
> *hey d. u get that quote for me yet.. i need it asap
> *


i am working on it i had to get some new prices homie i will get it to you asap


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Apr 13 2007, 08:03 PM~7686922
> *i am working on it i had to get some new prices homie i will get it to you asap
> *


thanks dude.. cash in hand.. im ready when u are


----------



## krazymex (Apr 12, 2007)

How much for the double twisted gooseneck


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 13 2007, 11:21 PM~7687672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

PM SENT GET AT ME


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

did you get a price on them parts?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS+Apr 22 2007, 09:50 AM~7746660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and i sent you a pm


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Apr 22 2007, 12:37 PM~7747925
> *sent
> and i sent you a pm
> *


i didnt get it.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 22 2007, 03:41 PM~7748112
> *i didnt get it.
> *


i will send it later tonight homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

going up homies


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 22 2007, 01:41 PM~7748112
> *i didnt get it.
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 25 2007, 02:43 PM~7771571
> *
> *


you got a pm homie


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

hay d how much 4 sum flat twisted handlebars


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Apr 26 2007, 07:01 AM~7776647
> *hay d how much 4 sum flat twisted handlebars
> *


$32.75 plus ship


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

shipp 2 the 38108


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Apr 26 2007, 05:48 PM~7780931
> *shipp 2 the 38108
> *


pm sent


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up well i have a couple thang new up for sale 

sq twisted kick stand/ birdcage $20+ship
spear pedals $30+ship

will have pics later this week get them fast


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

for the guys that pmed me the pedals look like these but they are pedalls


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

got any 24" conversion kits, if there are any??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by imtgw1a_@May 8 2007, 05:42 PM~7861157
> *got any 24" conversion kits, if there are any??
> *


nah i have only seen 20 and 26" :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Knuckles (Jan 5, 2007)

yo i never got a pm for those moon twisted for a 26 inch pm me if you got a pair im in cali, thank you.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Knuckles_@May 8 2007, 06:11 PM~7861390
> *yo i never got a pm for those moon twisted for a 26 inch pm me if you got a pair im in cali, thank you.
> *


you got a pm homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ALL PM REPLYED TOO :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 8 2007, 10:07 PM~7863503
> *
> *


wuz up raul long time no chat give me a call sometime :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*new prices*

sq twisted kickstand/w birdcage $18+ship









flat twisted sissy bar with birdcage $30+ship









spear pedals $20+ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

sorry for the pics so big lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

one sale till the 20th 

spinning wheels $175+ship


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

do you have some fork bars with birdcages?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 12 2007, 03:24 AM~7887901
> *do you have some fork bars with birdcages?
> *


i sold out of them we are going to be some up real soon :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@May 12 2007, 10:30 AM~7888762
> *
> *


did you get that frame done yet lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 12 2007, 05:29 PM~7888759
> *i sold out of them we are going to be some up real soon  :biggrin:
> *


allright  i will check it up regulary :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 9 2007, 04:31 AM~7865007
> *wuz up raul long time no chat give me a call sometime :biggrin:
> *


I will call you as soon as I get this mess over here taken care of.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 12 2007, 05:16 PM~7890442
> *allright    i will check it up regulary  :biggrin:
> *


yea i should get them in 16" 20" and 26" and we was thinking about doing one with 2 little birdcages we have abunch up in the air only time will tell 



> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 12 2007, 05:58 PM~7890577
> *I will call you as soon as I get this mess over here taken care of.
> *


cool cool :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scribbles_@May 14 2007, 11:00 PM~7905483
> *got any frames up for sale?
> *


yes i do what kind you looking for ?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

can u get 16'' forks with bird cage support bars 

can u get them gold plated


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

do u have any 26inch parts pm me


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOBER21+May 15 2007, 05:19 PM~7910579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes what do you want homie i have all kind fo 26" parts


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

how much is shipping for 20" trike kit up to MN?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scribbles_@May 15 2007, 08:49 PM~7912111
> *do you have any frames?
> *


yes like i said what kind you want painted,unpainted,twisted ???????????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

comming soon 
GOLD SQ TWISTED FORKS :biggrin: 



and a big sale :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

20" 140 spoke fan wheels $80+ship
spinning wheels $175+ship
26" 140 spoke wheels $90+ship
butter fly pedals $25+ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

if anyone needs anything just hit me up and i will get you a price


----------



## krazymex (Apr 12, 2007)

how much for the kickstand with the birdcage ....and for the spear pedal too & shipped


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by krazymex_@May 24 2007, 01:22 AM~7968009
> *how much for the kickstand with the birdcage ....and for the spear pedal too & shipped
> *


go back a page he has the price for them.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 24 2007, 02:25 AM~7965364
> *20" 140 spoke fan wheels $80+ship
> spinning wheels $175+ship
> 26" 140 spoke wheels $90+ship
> ...


Yo man when you gonna step up and order a line of parts from us? You can buy a grip of 4 or 5 sets of a certain part. Buy them from us in a wholesale bulk price, sell them individually retail and we're both happy. I get my sandwich and you get your dinner 

We can do something in a universal design that'll look good on any bike from street to radical like these:

lowrider whiz fork









sprokets


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 24 2007, 07:55 AM~7969150
> *Yo man when you gonna step up and order a line of parts from us?  You can buy a grip of 4 or 5 sets of a certain part.  Buy them from us in a wholesale bulk price, sell them individually retail and we're both happy.  I get my sandwich and you get your dinner
> 
> We can do something in a universal design that'll look good on any bike from street to radical like these:
> ...


true true :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 24 2007, 08:55 AM~7969150
> *Yo man when you gonna step up and order a line of parts from us?  You can buy a grip of 4 or 5 sets of a certain part.  Buy them from us in a wholesale bulk price, sell them individually retail and we're both happy.  I get my sandwich and you get your dinner
> 
> We can do something in a universal design that'll look good on any bike from street to radical like these:
> ...


yo tony get at me homie pm me your number so i can call you and get some prices


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok folks DLK is going to doing custom one off show bikes for customer so they will be SHOW ready anything anyone needs so hit me up for details with in a couple months i will have 3 bikes up for said and a hopping trike :biggrin:


----------



## krazymex (Apr 12, 2007)

where are the prices at ?????? :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by krazymex_@May 24 2007, 07:06 PM~7972971
> *where are the prices at ?????? :uh:
> *


if you look it says :uh: 

sq twisted kickstand/w birdcage $18+ship
spear pedals $20+ship


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

:buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 24 2007, 07:46 PM~7969819
> *ok folks DLK is going to doing custom one off show bikes for customer so they will be SHOW ready anything anyone needs so hit me up for details with in a couple months i will have 3 bikes up for said and a hopping trike  :biggrin:
> *



Damn I forgot to call you yesterday bro I've been so busy lately  I'll try to give ya a call today.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOBER21+May 25 2007, 07:11 AM~7975946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 25 2007, 07:39 AM~7976084
> *Damn I forgot to call you yesterday bro I've been so busy lately   I'll try to give ya a call today.
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 25 2007, 10:54 AM~7977201
> *:0
> *


wuz up dave :biggrin: 


but DLK is doing powdercoating now just hit me up for prices here is some work i just got today :biggrin:


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

yea, that is pretty close to the color of my bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by imtgw1a_@May 25 2007, 10:50 PM~7981096
> *yea, that is pretty close to the color of my bike
> *


da color is called smurf blue :biggrin: we have a couple more thangs to do to it before it is done :biggrin: it will be cool street bike :biggrin: just one of the bike in TEAM DLK i think next is going to be JOKERS WILD :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

hey down hook my up wit a trike kit


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 27 2007, 01:09 AM~7986570
> *hey down hook my up wit a trike kit
> *


20" trike kit $110+ship :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 25 2007, 07:28 PM~7979929
> *wuz up dave  :biggrin:
> but DLK is doing powdercoating now just hit me up for prices here is some work i just got today  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


looking good bro...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am trying if i can get everything in line it will be one great year lol


----------



## lilkrazy789 (May 29, 2007)

hey u have really good prices


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

D always has the best prices


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lilkrazy789+May 28 2007, 06:55 PM~7994902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lilkrazy789 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 28 2007, 06:36 PM~7995142
> *thanks homie i try to keep my prices low so more people can build bikes
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


that really cool i use to either get parts from alztalan or lovely but now ur the one im gettin them from


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lilkrazy789_@May 28 2007, 08:01 PM~7995334
> *that really cool i use to either get parts from alztalan or lovely but now ur the one im gettin them from
> *


just hit me up i will hook you up homie and welcome to LAYITLOW :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

we have gold sq twisted forks now $75+ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

damn i would of picked those up if you had them earlier


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea these just came in stock we are just trying to bring alot of new shit to the table


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@May 31 2007, 01:22 PM~8015877
> *
> *


yea them wil look good on your lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

chain guard??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2007, 05:13 PM~8017664
> *chain guard??
> *


oh i am so so sorry lol you have a pm


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

7 sq twisted chain guard $35+ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

powder coated parts and wheels hit me up for prices and colors :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is some of the prices (PRICES ARE FOR PLAIN COLORS KANDYS AND fLAKE COST MOre)

frame $65
twisted hand grips $15
sprocket $10
anything else just pm me or give me a call 812-402-4362


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS+Feb 3 2007, 05:15 PM~7166400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this stil on sale il take them if they are


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What else is for sale homie? Got any new deals? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UPINSMOKE602+Jun 11 2007, 11:12 PM~8087334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope trying to get all this new shit back :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homie hey we might be selling soem face parts i got off toyshop when he first started his store up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is the fork i was going to put on my joker bike but i am going to put twisted parts on it now my lose your gain

fork $145 obo


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

are they plated??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 21 2007, 09:58 PM~8151783
> *are they plated??
> *


no they are raw sorry forgot to say that


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i also have 2 sprockets for sell 

$45 each


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i need a crank.. what you got.. 
and i also need a chrome chain.2 of em, because my bikes long..

let me know..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2007, 11:10 PM~8152326
> *i need a crank.. what you got..
> and i also need a chrome chain.2 of em, because my bikes long..
> 
> ...


i take it twisted right lol 
4" twisted crank $16
chains $8.50 chrome


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 21 2007, 11:40 PM~8152546
> *
> *


damn if it is not MR no call lmfao wuz up cuz


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jun 21 2007, 10:43 PM~8152560
> *damn if it is not MR no call lmfao wuz up cuz
> *


Fuck bro. Everyday I meet more and more people that want bikes or things done. I always got to be somewhere or call someone. I didnt get to call everyone I was supposed to today. My brother gets pissed cause he wants to kick it but Im always doing something with the club or bikes.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jun 21 2007, 08:54 PM~8151762
> *here is the fork i was going to put on my joker bike but i am going to put twisted parts on it now my lose your gain
> 
> fork $145 obo
> ...


that fork is bad ass...and was this a mass production product?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jun 21 2007, 10:33 PM~8152493
> *i take it twisted right lol
> 4" twisted crank $16
> chains $8.50 chrome
> *


wat other cranks u got..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jun 21 2007, 11:47 PM~8152592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can get you a all twisted crank but it cost all more


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i need something strong and different.. doesnt have to be twisted..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Jun 22 2007, 08:49 AM~8152601
> *that fork is bad ass...and was this a mass production product?
> *


:yes: that and the sprocket at from the Toyshop 

Very good price cuz those forks are $195 and sprocket is $60 new


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 22 2007, 09:51 AM~8154318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i bought them and never used them :biggrin: we was going to go a joker bike but not now


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is a pic of that crank


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

okkk


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jun 22 2007, 10:05 AM~8154415
> *here is a pic of that crank
> 
> 
> ...


$35+ship like i said alot more lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jun 22 2007, 07:05 PM~8154415
> *here is a pic of that crank
> 
> 
> ...


vid or it didn't happen. Pics aren't good enough anymore :twak:



:roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i need some 20" birdcage twisted fork bars... hook me up D :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jun 22 2007, 10:29 AM~8154602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we would have to cuatom have a pair made i will get a couple pair made and post pics


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

allright


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 22 2007, 10:34 AM~8154636
> *allright
> *


yea i just got the phone with my metal guy he is in florida lol as soon as he gets back i will get you guys prices


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What happen to your contest?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 22 2007, 02:24 PM~8156251
> *What happen to your contest?
> *


a guy off myspace won :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

last chance to get them before they go to ebay


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jun 22 2007, 05:21 PM~8157027
> *a guy off myspace won  :biggrin:
> *


Post the wining design


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

it is on my other comp as soon as i get it back from the shop i will post it DAMN PORN fucked it up lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jun 21 2007, 09:54 PM~8151762
> *here is the fork i was going to put on my joker bike but i am going to put twisted parts on it now my lose your gain
> 
> fork $145 obo
> ...


the fork has sent down in price $125+ship


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jun 26 2007, 01:43 PM~8180562
> *the fork has sent down in price $125+ship
> *


damn thats a steeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea it is homie :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

And shipping like 15 bucks damn good deal


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 26 2007, 04:52 PM~8181552
> *And shipping like 15 bucks damn good deal
> *


yea shipping is not that bad :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am getting ready to start to stock face parts we are working on the designs i already have the prices ready


forks $140
sissy bars $140
sprockets $40
handle bars (TBA)


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jun 26 2007, 06:57 PM~8181988
> *i am getting ready to start to stock face parts we are working on the designs i already have the prices ready
> forks $140
> sissy bars $140
> ...



What does it cost you to get your shit cut? Your price.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

almost at that price i will not be making no money off the face parts the guy here has never done parts for biek so he just shot me that prices just trying to help out the homies


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jun 21 2007, 09:54 PM~8151762
> *here is the fork i was going to put on my joker bike but i am going to put twisted parts on it now my lose your gain
> 
> fork $145 obo
> ...


small enough pic???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 27 2007, 10:23 AM~8186581
> *small enough pic???
> *


it was the only pic i could find sorry lol hey get at me i can get you any fork done homie


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Whats up with my parts D I'm ready to send out the money order


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jun 27 2007, 02:57 AM~8181988
> *i am getting ready to start to stock face parts we are working on the designs i already have the prices ready
> forks $140
> sissy bars $140
> ...


Damn if that's true I'm going to be out of business hno: :ugh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Jun 27 2007, 01:58 PM~8187978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do not want to do that :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it i wish people would pick up there phones lol you know who you are


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up everyone we are throwing a show aug 4th here in evansville,In i would like to see some of you guys there


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jun 27 2007, 01:21 PM~8188152
> *send the money order the mirrors will be here tomorrow lol
> i do not want to do that  :biggrin:
> *


PM me an address and a shipped ammount


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

someones bike must have a flat... bad mood huh there son..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

word?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2007, 08:06 AM~8199185
> *someones bike must have a flat... bad mood huh there son..
> *


x2 don't you love it when someone has to hide behind a new screen name to call someone out? :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ITS ME BITCHES+Jun 28 2007, 10:44 PM~8198979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NAH SOME PEOPLE LIKE TO RIDE ON MY NUTS :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jun 29 2007, 07:30 PM~8201528
> *yea ok homie i want to show proof that i ripped you off  :uh:
> i will find out who it is i have a couple mods and homies
> :biggrin:
> ...


They be from Nut Sac Riderz CC :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 29 2007, 11:20 AM~8201859
> *They be from Nut Sac Riderz CC :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well i would like to wish everyone a early 4th of july hope your guys have fun and be save


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jul 3 2007, 05:41 PM~8229268
> *well i would like to wish everyone a early 4th of july hope your guys have fun and be save
> *


X2 HOMIES


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 3 2007, 06:58 PM~8229380
> *X2 HOMIES
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------

